# Has any one ordered from this website?



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I find this hard to believe but there prices are great compared to Best Buy. The D90 is a few hundred dollars cheaper.. Just wondering if any one uses this site or recomends any other shoping sites.. Thanks in advance. TPF IS KING!!! lol..

http://www.photovideosuperstore.com/


----------



## usayit (Dec 6, 2009)

Loads of scams out there regarding photoequipment.  The profit margin on photographic equipment is narrow.... if its too hard to believe.. It is.

In my experience 90% of the small photo stores in NYC are scams....  the 10% are well known and established boutiques and stores like JR, BH, and Adorama.  

The store linked reports its address here:

PhotoVideoSuperStore.com
80 Broad St
New York NY 10004
877-262-162

But a whois search of the domain reports:

in Discreet
      ATTN: photovideosuperstore.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Phone: 1-902-7495331
      Email: 5b8c397f0a141151012048ecfd533755@domaindiscreet.com


Madeira, Portugal?????  Good luck!

Also check out the registration date:

Domain Name: photovideosuperstore.com
      Created on..............: 2009-10-05
      Expires on..............: 2014-10-05



It is a good idea to run a search of the store here:  Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Shop Safe & Avoid Scams  Do yourself a favor and read some of the horror stories there so you know how to identify these scams when it appears.  In this case, they are so new that there are zero reports.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

For online buying - stick to Adorama or B&H and you'll never have to worry.


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

I have also bought safely online from Buydig.com, Amazon.com (when Amazon, Adorama or another reputable retailer is fulfilling the order), CalumentPhoto.com, KEH.com, and others.

I make most of my photographic supplies and equipment at www.bhphotovideo.com .


----------



## robdavis305 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ive spent several hundred at B&H and have no complaints and will keep doing biz with them.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 6, 2009)

I have experience with B&H and also BuyDig. Both have been first rate to deal with.
If it looks to good to be true it most definitely is when it comes to internet camera equipment!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you're ever in doubt, check here:
Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Shop Safe & Avoid Scams


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

The funny thing was that website I posted must have been a scam.. I called it.. and it was a recording that hangs up after a minute... wierd... I'm already loving this D90.. my first high end camera... I have to go pee now... lol.. thats just from a picture of my damn kitchen.. lol.


----------



## brian4cde (Dec 14, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]STAY AWAY from these jokers!!!  
I placed the order for a highly discounted digital camera on Friday. Late Sunday I get an email to call them and confirm the order. I called and had to leave a voice message; and I sent an email reply. They never returned either. So, Monday afternoon I called again. I was asked to confirm my address and item ordered. Then, the sales pitch came for more accessories and extended coverage. I was told that the item should arrive in 7 - 10 days. Late Monday night I received an email from them that the item was backordered for 6 - 8 weeks. I found out on my website account that the item was backordered starting Monday morning; the salesman LIED to me, even after I expressed to him that it was a gift. Sure enough, Tuesday morning I tried three times before finally talking to this salesman, getting lost in their telephone system each time. I explained what had happened, from my perspective, and wanted to know what was going on. He quickly turned the cold shoulder and told me three times that he was transferring me to customer service. Again, I got lost in their phone system. I called his extension once again and he, again, wanted to transfer me, but, I told him to cancel the order. The funniest thing about all this is that in the end he apologized for the inconvenience and wished me happy holidays. I told him "How's that happening since you were going to screw me without the camera?" THIS IS JUST A FRONT (maybe a scam). They don't care about the customer. They never returned any of my voice messages or emails, none. I also noticed that this company no longer comes up in the search engines when shopping online. STAY AWAY.
[/FONT]


----------

